# Two bargain kits--any good??



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

I found these two kits at Hobby Lobby yesterday, and since I haven't built any airplane models since 1962, you could rightfully deduce that I don't know anything about the current airplane models. I bought these strictly on the basis of the low prices and the fact that both planes are prop jobs with cool markings. And I do want to renew my modelmaking of aircraft now.

How are these kits in terms of over-all detail, quality, authenticity, ease of build, and the fun-factor?
Anything especially notable on the negative side?
How are Minicraft Model Kits regarded by modelers?

THANKS for looking.


US Navy NC-121K "Connie"- Project Magnet (UFO Research Program?) 
1/144 scale Minicraft Model Kits #14560 Skill 2 $3.66













one of the planes that was believed to
be involved in the 1963 UFO research in the Key West Caribbean
area (commonly referred to as "The Bermuda Triangle")







Capital Air DC-6B
1/144 scale Minicraft Model Kits #14557 Skill2 $3.23


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

This reviewer doesn't think well of minicraft. With all the excellent manufacturers of aircraft kits these days, minicraft may be a disappointing re-entry into the hobby.

Where's JohnP?!


----------



## jlspec (Dec 29, 1999)

I was looking at those at Hobby Lobby a week ago but they were still about $6. For just over $3 i would give them a shot. For practice if nothing else


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

The Connie goes together pretty well.

I have a couple of the kits that that reviewer bashed and I didn't have any of the flash/missing parts/bad fit problems he mentions. Either he wants every little thing to be more perfect than any styrene kit issued by anyone who isn't Tamiya, or he has very bad luck buying Minicraft kits.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I dont have either one of the above,however, I have Built the Kc-97 and their Dc-3.No issues with either.I rather enjoyed them.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Steve244 said:


> http://aimlesslyunbalanced.blogspot.com/2007/08/minicraft-model-kits.html
> 
> Where's JohnP?!


 :wave:

Can't help. Never had those kits.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a couple Minicraft kits--a space shuttle and a 1/400 Titanic. They both look okay to me.

EDIT: I just looked at my collection again. The kits I spoke of are from Academy. I'm not sure if Minicraft and Academy are the same. I think they used to be. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

The Connie with the UFO would be neat just for the box art!


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

I bought those plus a few more a couple weeks ago, none over $5.50, most was what you paid. I bought 3 1/72 scale German 54cm Morser Karl 041 w/Munitionspanzer, 250 piece kits for a tad over $19.They have a 30% sale ending today, I bought 2 B-17's & a B-29, all 1/48 for $67.99, all Revell. The Academy 1/72 planes has good detail, worth the buy for the discount. Sometimes Hobby Lobby has some good deals, they're good to have when you don't want to open those Polar Lights. Been thinkin' about opening one of those sealed 1/4" Hawk kits I bought on ebay, it's been awhile since I've heard the sound that 60's cello made when opening.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

i did see the minicraft c-130's the the ipms nats this year and they looked awesome so, ya never know


----------

